# Santa Alert From NORAD



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

NORAD just reported the following Doppler Radar image approximately 100 meters south of the North Pole










TR


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe.....Elmendorf AFB has scrambled a flight of 6 F-22 raptors to make sure he's not a terrorist.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TO EVERYONE










TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a very Merry Christmas to everyone..and may your new year bring you good health ; joy and prosperity.

PEACE and BLESSINGS..................


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas! Eat good food. now.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

To Everyone: Have A Satisfactory Non-Denominational Capitalist Wintertime Gift-Giving Season!


----------

